# Pirate smiley



## da_head (Oct 12, 2008)

i've noticed, how come we don't have any pirate smilies? we're a site that's centered around pirating, yet we don't have one?! shameful.

(and why is the ninja one the same as fear?)


----------



## Minox (Oct 12, 2008)

is enough in my opinion, even though I like pirates better than ninjas.


----------



## JPH (Oct 12, 2008)

We have plenty of smileys.
We don't need anymore.


----------



## juggernaut911 (Oct 12, 2008)

this site isnt centered around pirating, but news of releases and the community itself


----------



## Penguin (Oct 12, 2008)

da_head said:
			
		

> *we're a site that's centered around pirating*



WHAT  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  !?!?!?! That isn't true.  GBAtemp is FAR from being anywhere near pirating.  This site doesn't supply any illegal material (in case if you are thinking homebrew is illegal..), the NDS Release Lists aren't illegal either.  

Anyway, we don't really have a use for a pirate smiley, because it doesn't describe much, except that it points out all the people who ARE pirates (I guess)...

I'm not trying to be harsh, sorry if it came across that way...


----------



## da_head (Oct 12, 2008)

Penguin said:
			
		

> da_head said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



fine, even if it's not centered around pirating, it's still a part of it no?


----------



## Shinji (Oct 12, 2008)

i know theres a pirate smiley around here somewhere. . now where could it be?  VVoltz?


----------



## Raika (Oct 12, 2008)

arr im a pirate


----------



## Hehe Moo (Oct 12, 2008)

I agree with da_head, but I don't like the idea of this site being "centered around pirating". Even if its true. Which it is. But I love this site, and it just doesn't deserve to have such a name applied to it.


----------



## Shinji (Oct 12, 2008)

Found a few of them




-or-


----------



## da_head (Oct 12, 2008)

Shinji said:
			
		

> Found a few of them
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Hehe Moo (Oct 12, 2008)

What do you type to make these come up?

*Posts merged*



			
				Shinji said:
			
		

> Found a few of them
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------

